# M3 DS Real Information



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2007)

*M3 DS Real Information*
Bundles and expansion paks!


Â


The M3 Team have supplied us with some information regarding their latest flash kit; the M3 DS Real. Available for use with the M3 DS Real are GBA slot expansion cards (DS Lite sized) that add GBA ROM and rumble feedback + RAM expansion functionality to your DS and M3 DS Real. These expansion cards will be sold with the M3 DS Real, and there will be three different bundles available. One bundle with both the GBA Expansion pak and rumble pak, another with just the GBA pak and the last with just the rumble pak.





			
				M3 Team said:
			
		

> There are 3 Bundle version.
> 
> In the GBA Expansion Pack Bundle Includes: (Perfect Bundle Version)
> 
> ...


The GBA Expansion pak will work in conjunction with the M3 DS Real by allowing users to burn ROMs to it straight from within the M3 DS Real GUI. We do not currently know what capacity the pak is, but will let you know as soon as we know. The Rumble RAM pak works just like an official rumble pak, and works straight off the bat with official rumble supported games with no patching required. It also has onboard RAM that imitates the official Nintendo RAM pak so software that requires it such as the Opera Browser will function correctly.

We should be getting our hands on this kit soon, so watch out for more news on the M3 DS Real on GBAtemp soon.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds good, but it seems a bit strange that they are making seperate rumble and GBA carts...
Am I right in thinking the 'Rumble RAM device' just allows you to use Opera, not play GBA games?

- Sam


----------



## JPH (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The GBA Expansion pak will work in conjunction with the M3 DS Real by allowing users to burn ROMs to it straight from within the M3 DS Real GUI



That sure is a neat new feature.

No doubt that these will be very expensive!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Sounds good, but it seems a bit strange that they are making seperate rumble and GBA carts...
> Am I right in thinking the 'Rumble RAM device' just allows you to use Opera, not play GBA games?
> 
> - Sam


Sorry I'm so tired that I completely forgot to elaborate on the RAM pak side of things. Post updated.


----------



## Jax (Oct 17, 2007)

The two, no, THREE seperate expansion packs are unnecessary...


----------



## tjas (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the package is a bit.. cheap?


----------



## bollocks (Oct 17, 2007)

DS Lite only as well, not everyone has a fucking DS Lite.


----------



## Lily (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(bollocks @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> DS Lite only as well, not everyone has a fucking DS Lite.



It's only good business sense to support the DS Lite, especially with how many are being bought daily. There's plenty of great carts for the original DS already!


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bollocks @ Oct 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > DS Lite only as well, not everyone has a fucking DS Lite.
> ...




They still would be supporting the lite if they just used normal sized gba cards. Then they would fit both , this way round only fits the lite or they could give you changeable shells or even sell a gba sized shell for them . G6L did it , wouldn't kill others to aswell.

Besides that , what are these great carts for the original then?. Far as I'm aware , the only one of these expansion type cards that are available for the original ds is the EZ 3 in 1 , and even thats a pain to get it in gba sized. Pretty much all of these rumble/ram/gba card things seem to be lite only.


----------



## go185 (Oct 17, 2007)

Also, the Chinese version of the M3 DS Real is on winsunx.com already (no expansion packs yet though)


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> They still would be supporting the lite if they just used normal sized gba cards. Then they would fit both , this way round only fits the lite or they could give you changeable shells or even sell a gba sized shell for them . G6L did it , wouldn't kill others to aswell.


None of us light users want giant cards sticking out of our DS Lights making it so the system is far less sexy and far less portable. If they exclusively used big cards they would be effectively shutting out the much larger DS Light audience.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Armadillo @ Oct 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > They still would be supporting the lite if they just used normal sized gba cards. Then they would fit both , this way round only fits the lite or they could give you changeable shells or even sell a gba sized shell for them . G6L did it , wouldn't kill others to aswell.
> > None of us light users want giant cards sticking out of our DS Lights making it so the system is far less sexy and far less portable. If they exclusively used big cards they would be effectively shutting out the much larger DS Light audience.



I am with you on that. I wish I can get this but I already have an R4 and I hope that it will have SDHC support.


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 18, 2007)

How many people actually care about the rumble and ram expansion packs? I'm not interested in those in the slightest.

The GBA expansion pack however would be pretty sweet though it is nothing different to the 1-3 EZ pack (I think?).


----------



## Lily (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> They still would be supporting the lite if they just used normal sized gba cards. Then they would fit both , this way round only fits the lite or they could give you changeable shells or even sell a gba sized shell for them . G6L did it , wouldn't kill others to aswell.
> 
> Besides that , what are these great carts for the original then?. Far as I'm aware , the only one of these expansion type cards that are available for the original ds is the EZ 3 in 1 , and even thats a pain to get it in gba sized. Pretty much all of these rumble/ram/gba card things seem to be lite only.



In addition to the fabulous G6 Lite, I don't recall hearing (or experiencing) any of the slot-1 carts not working on the big brick. The M3 team continually updated their cart to make it smaller and smaller and fit the original DS with barely any stickout. There's the SuperCard series, EZ-Flash IV and even the eWin Flash. (Shameless GBAtemp plug: All reviewed here! Click on "Reviews" at the top of the page.)

While it's true, this rumble (*cough*useless*cough*) expansion and RAM expansion setup are geared towards Lite owners, imagine that they have to produce these things at a factory, meaning they have to run one heck of a lot of them to be able to offer enough to attain profitability. Sadly, the brick DS market is now smaller, and it just doesn't make sense to increase their costs to support something that won't be profitable in the same way. People in general have no particular loyalty to flash cart teams - they jump ship to whatever is the latest and greatest. Knowing that your cart may become the "previous best thing" in a ridiculously short period of time means support the biggest market and hope to make a return.

Why are PS2 titles still dominating after the thing has been around for seven years? Biggest market share, easy money for game publishers. Same thing. At the end of the day, while what the M3 team is offering here is great, you won't be missing much by way of the expansion packs. The original DS was already widely supported; it's been surpassed by the Lite. At the end of the day, if a flash cart team starts offering new features/support only available to Lite owners, it becomes your choice as to whether or not those features are important enough to upgrade your DS.


----------



## Kamgusta (Oct 18, 2007)

Ehm... EZ-3-in-1 anyone?

I hope this M3 DS Real to be different... but I highly doubt.

I also hope to see a similiar "R4 Real" for a lower price... and with SDHC support, of course.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 18, 2007)

The fact that the GBA expansion and the RAM expansion are seperate carts makes me wonder if the GBA cart is NOR only, like the old GBA flashcarts.


----------



## hanman (Oct 18, 2007)

have they posted a MSRP yet?  also, since the M3 and G6 Real are supposed to use the same software, will the expansion pack work seamlessly with the G6 Real?


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> The fact that the GBA expansion and the RAM expansion are seperate carts makes me wonder if the GBA cart is NOR only, like the old GBA flashcarts.


It probably is, which doesn't make any sense. GBA ROMs max out at what, 32MB(256Mbit)? It would seem to make more sense to fit 32MB on the RAM + Rumble cart and copy the games from the M3 DS Real to the RAM pak to play the game, ala the EZ 3-in-1.

What is the M3 DS Real supposed to do anyhow that the M3 DS Simply doesn't do?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm let me get this straight is this thing 3 separate pieces or one whole cart? if it isn't then it would actually be more expensive requiring you to buy more than one flash cart.


----------



## faceless (Oct 18, 2007)

maybe they made two separate carts for the compatibility with real games sake?


----------



## ahtin (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the English package more than the chinese one...


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> One is for rumble and the other for GBA and RAM.Â What is there not to understand?Â Some people absolutely hate rumble, I don't mind though...Â So it is logical to remove it.


Except that's not the case. The 2 packs are the "Rumble RAM" pack and the "GBA Expansion" pack. The former is the rumble feature and the RAM, the latter is the NOR flash cart for playing GBA games.

As for removing the rumble, I'm not immediately aware of any game that doesn't make it an option. If it were the case where there wasn't an option, then the flash cart maker could very easily create a utility to turn that feature on or off.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> In addition to the fabulous G6 Lite, I don't recall hearing (or experiencing) any of the slot-1 carts not working on the big brick. The M3 team continually updated their cart to make it smaller and smaller and fit the original DS with barely any stickout. There's the SuperCard series, EZ-Flash IV and even the eWin Flash. (Shameless GBAtemp plug: All reviewed here! Click on "Reviews" at the top of the page.)
> 
> They are all full flash carts , the slot 1 portion of this should have no trouble working on an old ds , this be about the expansion carts , which far as I'm aware there ins't a great choice in normal ds size cept the 3in1 which I've only seen in GBA size case on a single site.
> 
> QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 18 2007, 12:50 AM)While it's true, this rumble (*cough*useless*cough*) expansion and RAM expansion setup are geared towards Lite owners, imagine that they have to produce these things at a factory, meaning they have to run one heck of a lot of them to be able to offer enough to attain profitability. Sadly, the brick DS market is now smaller, and it just doesn't make sense to increase their costs to support something that won't be profitable in the same way. People in general have no particular loyalty to flash cart teams - they jump ship to whatever is the latest and greatest. Knowing that your cart may become the "previous best thing" in a ridiculously short period of time means support the biggest market and hope to make a return.



While thats true would it really kill them to make a empty gba sized case to fit them in , like the G6L did. If they are that worried about profits , sell the empty cases separately. Increase the potential market , rather than just forgetting about one section because what they use is supposedly outdated.


----------



## Alastair (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> While thats true would it really kill them to make a empty gba sized case to fit them in , like the G6L did. If they are that worried about profits , sell the empty cases separately. Increase the potential market , rather than just forgetting about one section because what they use is supposedly outdated.



"What they" ARE outdated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just make your own GBA-sized case if it's such an issue.
I don't see the necessity for this product anyway.
It just turns a 3-in-1 into a 3-in-2.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like there's a lot of expansion packs that will be associating this card. Its a shame they only made them compatible with the DS Lite. What they should have done was include DS Phat shells as well and made the expansion pack PCBs interchangeable with DS Lite and DS Phat shells.

By only catering to the DS Lite audience, they are narrowing their market until they release  DS Phat compatible expansions.


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 18, 2007)

idk what is the point, i mean a fewish added features, but just get the 3-in-1 and it's perfect.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is what I've been waiting for.

edit: it would be great if they sold separately and was easier to use than the EZF3n1xPk. Price too. So many wants... do the right thing, M3!


----------



## Gangsta_L (Oct 18, 2007)

My guess is that this package:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In the Rumble Ram Pack Bundle Includes:
> 
> * A M3 DS Real Cartridge
> * A T-Flash Reader
> ...


suits me the best. but the Rumble Ram device (just to make things clear), is that a device to let your DS rumble, and it has RAM in it for for example the Opera browser?


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 18, 2007)

I want a straight answer. Does any flash cart natively support 128 kilobyte save files in commercial GBA ROMs? If so, may I please have the name of said flash cart(s)?

I've never heard of native support for that with GBA, despite nearly all carts allowing 256 kilobyte or higher in DS mode.


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 18, 2007)

There making it difficult?

what i make up from all the info and M3 info it looks like this:

M3DS Real has 2 expnasion carts:
- GBA
- Rumble

But if i read all forums (on different websites) , it looks like the Rumble AND the GBA expansion packs have also RAM.

But if i read the 3 different packs it looks like there is a rumble version WITH ram and a rumble version WITHOUT ram
and no mention of RAM in the GBA expansion pack.

It's confusing :/


----------



## Kellicros (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually, I would rather they make a firmware that officially supports the 3 in 1 Expansion(like Cyclo) or maybe clamps all those 3 functions together like it has been done. But maybe they felt like it would help their competitors,  or that they don't wanna be called a rip-off(again, *coughs M3DSS R4*) so they have to make a bunch of messy SLOT2 carts. I personally will be sticking to my 3 in 1 Expansion, there's no way I would wanna bring those extra SLOT2 carts along when I am out with my DSL.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 18, 2007)

Hold it, the Real was announced when the Simply came out. And the EZ-3in1 has been out for 6 months now. There must be some reason why this has taken the M3 team so long to develop, and I'd be willing to bet it's got something to do with that GBA cart. Rumble on a separate cart, Shaun mentioned they haven't announced the size yet, it wouldn't surprise me if they've got something hidden up their sleeves... like higher capacity with multiboot? (no point having a cart over the maximum rom size otherwise).

Otherwise the M3 team are 6 months late to the party with a more expensive, worse solution than the 3in1. It makes no sense.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 18, 2007)

It could just be that they're slow, and they no longer have any technological advantage now that there are many capable teams making game pirating hardware.


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Armadillo @ Oct 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > They still would be supporting the lite if they just used normal sized gba cards. Then they would fit both , this way round only fits the lite or they could give you changeable shells or even sell a gba sized shell for them . G6L did it , wouldn't kill others to aswell.
> > None of us light users want giant cards sticking out of our DS Lights making it so the system is far less sexy and far less portable. If they exclusively used big cards they would be effectively shutting out the much larger DS Light audience.








 so my DSL isn't sexy and portable?

I have a SC SD sticking out of it... (Bigger than a GBA cart)


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> It could just be that they're slow, and they no longer have any technological advantage now that there are many capable teams making game pirating hardware.


And it's not even that. It's an issue of what else can you put in a flash cart? Once you have full game compatibility, full download play compatibility, and cheating, the only thing left is real-time saves which are (and probably always will be) impossible. At the hardware level, the only way you could possibly improve a flash cart is to put 512MB of RAM on it so that a DS game can be run out of RAM so that you can skip patching and slowdowns altogether, and that isn't practical right now.

For the time being we're at the pinnacle of flash carts, there's room for improvement in the software but the hardware has reached its peak. The M3 team and everyone else can no longer differentiate themselves via their hardware.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> I have a SC SD sticking out of it... (Bigger than a GBA cart)


Me too. Maybe we should form a support group.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 19, 2007)

Hardware has reached it's peak? Um... Wouldn't that be a flash cart that has the web browser RAM, tilt, real-time clock, rumble, solar sensor, and reading of legit eReader cards all in one?

BTW. Most of you don't know, but NO retail GBA cartridge over 32 megabytes has ever been dumped. Therefore not a single emulator or flash cart in existance can currently run them, period. This applies to the feature-length GBA Video carts like Shrek, Shrek 2, and Shark Tale.


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Hardware has reached it's peak? Um... Wouldn't that be a flash cart that has the web browser RAM, tilt, real-time clock, rumble, solar sensor, and reading of legit eReader cards all in one?


1) Can't be done due to technical limitations
2) Do-able, but the sensors are too big to fit along side the rest of the hardware for a slot-1 flash cart (and they're probably not going to get smaller any time soon). It make more sense to put it in a slot-2 device.
3) The DS already has a RTC
4) See 2. Furthermore with rumble in particular you want the rumbling at the bottom of the DS so that it's being done at the palms.
5) A sensor, for what?
6) Now you're just being silly


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh. This is why I'm a diehard slot-2 fanatic. Very adamant about the features some cards for it have, yet slot-1 doesn't.


----------



## El Bastardo (Oct 24, 2007)

The Slot-2 Expansion spree aside. After all the fuss I'm confused about the main thing so I would like to know what are the groundbreaking new things in the M3 Real that makes it "better" than the current Slot-1 kings like the CycloDS Evolution, M3DS Simply, Supercard DS ONE and R4DS?? - So simply asked: Why should I wait for this and buy it? What can this one what the other mentioned don't?


----------



## cribby08 (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't wait for the English release I have always liked g6/m3 products and I also think that there is a reason why it took m3/g6 so long to come out with slot 2 expansion.  I'm optimistic for a brand new feature.


----------



## apb407 (Oct 31, 2007)

i dont get it whats new about the m3 ds real other then the gba card which i really dont care about because i have a ezflash 3-in 1  :'(


----------



## assassinz (Nov 1, 2007)

Won't the M3 DS Real be able to utilize Micro SDHC specifications? What that means is being able to use micro SD cards up to 32 GB.


----------



## iwakura (Nov 6, 2007)

I've already got the m3 DS Real, a review is coming out real soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Got the GBA RAM Expansion pack bundle.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Dec 1, 2007)

hav ordered the rumble pack, should get it by monday.
got a question to you iwakura :

What does the GBA expansion card exactly do?
Does it just let u burn roms into the slot 1 card, or can u use it to play gba games on it, and also gba/nds linkage with the gba expansion.


----------



## Csokis (May 15, 2008)

Help Please!

Bundled MicroSD reader is SDHC or not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank You!


----------



## poketehpenguin (Oct 5, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Sounds good, but it seems a bit strange that they are making seperate rumble and GBA carts...
> Am I right in thinking the 'Rumble RAM device' just allows you to use Opera, not play GBA games?
> 
> - Sam



Can't you just copy the DS Webrowser as a game, I've seen some like a couple years ago....


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 5, 2008)

the browser wont boot without a ram pak detected
so you have to patch it with the official m3 browser patch then you can use it the rumble/ram or just ram pak or gba exp pak


----------



## poketehpenguin (Oct 5, 2008)

Dang, because I was thinking of getting the perfect bundle, which one should I get?  The perfect, or the rumble/ram pack?


----------

